# Phrag besseae



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't have photos, but just wanted to ask - my first besseae just opened, and I really like it, but the petals are not flat in the side-view of the flower. Is that common? The breeding is for flat, but are not most of the wild besseaes flat? This one is from Ecuagenera.


----------



## John M (Feb 26, 2011)

Wild type besseae's that I've seen are not flat. I also have one from Ecuagenera and while it's got awesome colour, it's got poor form. Not only does it have thin segments; but the petals rotate upward quite a bit, making them on a different plane than the sepals. Here is a link to the thread where I posted a photo. It is the more red one in the second photo. http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3783&highlight=besseae

A photo of your flower would be nice, if you can manage it.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2011)

Ecuagenera does not breed for form. They breed to propagate the species. Does that make sense? If anything makes it into thier consideration, its size.

Kyle


----------



## John M (Feb 26, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Ecuagenera does not breed for form. They breed to propagate the species. Does that make sense? If anything makes it into thier consideration, its size.
> 
> Kyle



Yup, makes sense!


----------



## John M (Feb 26, 2011)

Kevin, here is another link to more photos and discussion about my besseae from Ecuagenera. http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17517&highlight=besseae


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2011)

[http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3783&highlight=besseae

Thanks for showing them again John. They're gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Ecuagenera does not breed for form. They breed to propagate the species. Does that make sense? If anything makes it into thier consideration, its size.
> 
> Kyle



Yes, Kyle, that makes perfect sense. I was just wondering what a 'typical wild' besseae looks like. I'll see if I can get a picture up. I really like mine! I think I might get some more.

Yay besseae!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2011)

John M said:


> Wild type besseae's that I've seen are not flat. I also have one from Ecuagenera and while it's got awesome colour, it's got poor form. Not only does it have thin segments; but the petals rotate upward quite a bit, making them on a different plane than the sepals. Here is a link to the thread where I posted a photo. It is the more red one in the second photo. http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3783&highlight=besseae
> 
> A photo of your flower would be nice, if you can manage it.



Thanks, John. I hope I was clear in what I was asking. You can have flat petals, but they might not be in the same plane as the dorsal, you know? Some side-view shots of new breeding shows the dorsal and petals all in the same plane. Do the typical wild besseaes petals tend to angle forward? Side views would show this more - your flowers look flat to me from this angle.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2011)

The shape of wild besseaes differs greatly from site to site. The top photo is from on site, the bottom two are from a site a few hundred KM away. Those had excelletn form and size. Very flat.

















Kyle


----------

